# Hi From Olivea in Birmingham



## Olivea0121 (Jan 21, 2012)

Hi everyone! Happy New Year and New Car. I have a 01 White Audi TT 1.8T 225bhp Quattro and this year I wanted to set myself a little project to see if I can get this car running to 275 / 280 bhp. Starting with a remap..... any recomendations on modifications that will make me achieve my challenge will be greatly appreciated. Looking forward to hearing from you all!!!


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi Olivea, welcome to the forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome don't forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

davelincs said:


> Hi Olivea, welcome to the forum


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

YELLOW_TT said:


> davelincs said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Olivea, welcome to the forum


???


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## rob2130 (Jan 7, 2012)

welcome to the forum great bunch on here .......


----------



## vainparasite (Apr 4, 2010)

Hi Olivea, im after the same thing, ive been quoted £180 for a remap which supposedly will take my 225 up to 275.
A work mate has had dealings with the place and he got me the price and limited info.
I hope to get more info this week as im on the same shift as him.
Ill keep you posted :0)


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

Mine is running a bout 270bhp but want at least 300bhp 

get some pics of your car Olivea 8)


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi there I had mine done by P Torque in Wolverhampton, been happy with it ever since and seems to perform better than a few other TT's I've sat in. If you don't mind travelling though and paying a little more then get in touch with Wak in Staines.

http://www.p-torque.co.uk


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Welcome olivea 

Chantelle.
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olivea0121 (Jan 21, 2012)

Basscube said:


> Mine is running a bout 270bhp but want at least 300bhp
> 
> get some pics of your car Olivea 8)


hi mate, picture attached....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike007 (Aug 15, 2012)

That looks great.


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Really love your car Hun, looks fab!!


----------



## Olivea0121 (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks everyone x

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## psituning (Apr 19, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Olivea0121 (Jan 21, 2012)

So guys, what's everyone doing with their tt's? Had mine remapped, exhaust, air filter, new k04 ( blew my last one up) lol what next do you think? Xx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## psituning (Apr 19, 2012)

2.0T coil Pack Conversion ? :








http://www.psituning.com/product.php/20089/1_8t_to_2_0t_coil_pack_conversion_adapters


----------

